# Pulsar Engine bay..



## saddler (Sep 15, 2007)

Some before and after shots.. all the prep work and polishing was done by myself,,
intake manifold took me two months to complete.
before








the rub down 








Finished 
















Engine bay before 









engine bay now still got much left to do.. 








hope you like...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good!!

I used to have one of these.... worst day of my life when I sold it...and now looking for a nice standard one...

Any more pics? spec?

Cheers!

:thumb:


----------



## saddler (Sep 15, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Looks good!!
> 
> I used to have one of these.... worst day of my life when I sold it...and now looking for a nice standard one...
> 
> ...


you better be fast getting one as there now on the road to doom, 
my pulsar project,,
http://www.gtiroc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49042


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Your car looks mint mate...

Nice to see someone keeping these cars on the road, they are amazing!

Keep me updated!!

:thumb:


----------



## saddler (Sep 15, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Your car looks mint mate...
> 
> Nice to see someone keeping these cars on the road, they are amazing!
> 
> ...


Thank you.. will do..:thumb:


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

looks stunning mate


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

that looks amazing


----------



## saddler (Sep 15, 2007)

Cheers Gents.. not to bad for a 18 year old car,,


----------



## srobrien (Feb 17, 2009)

wow! just wow!


grade A elbow grease matey, 5 stars!


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

jesus! respect!

if you could get the 2 months down to a couple of days you could offer a great service! :thumb:


----------



## saddler (Sep 15, 2007)

Cheers lads.. Im never going to do it again ever,,my wife almost left me over the time on spent on it..


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

amazing turn around!

What kind of kit was used to get that result - always fancied a go myself, but not really been able to find out where to start


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

I fancied doing the intake on my Skyline, but its a ***** to get off in the first place, let alone polish it to that standard!

Top job there mate. Stunning!


----------



## ZERO (Aug 11, 2008)

Outstanding work mate, i actually gasped when i saw the difference.

Well done for sticking with it, i recently did my Cam cover and dont really fancy doing it again


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Did you polish that by hand or with something else?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bloody hell, mate that's AMAZING work by hand!!!!:doublesho Total respect there fella, that's hugely impressive to say the least :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

great looking car - :thumb:


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

reall good job m8, what did you use to paint under your car? How did you clean it before painting? WOuld really love to do this myself but havent a clue where to start  & you look just the man to ask 

Your car is stunning, a real credit to you.


----------



## saddler (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you Gents.. All the rubbing down was completed by Hand..you need to get down to 300 grit.. so the the polishing compounds can cut to a mirror finish.. I used a mini mop kit from the polishing shop
http://www.thepolishingshop.co.uk/ if there is intrest i could do a polishing photo guide..
I have now put my pulsar into storage  as i now have a new project.. :buffer:
just Got myself a gt4 carlos sainz signature edition
Started stripping bits off the engine today,, 








I must be mad.. i just can't stop..:doublesho
start from the front and work back


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

That is truley amazing, well impressed all by hand?
Cant wait for more pics.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Outstanding!


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

saddler said:


> Thank you Gents.. All the rubbing down was completed by Hand..you need to get down to 300 grit.. so the the polishing compounds can cut to a mirror finish.. I used a mini mop kit from the polishing shop
> http://www.thepolishingshop.co.uk/ if there is interest i could do a polishing photo guide.
> 
> INTEREST:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

that looks mint and a photo guide to hand polishing to that shine would be amazing to see dude


----------

